# Declined to transport pax with medical marijuana



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

So I picked up a girl with two stops. First one was a medical marijuana shop. I ended ride right there at first stop and wrote in comments to Lyft that I do not transport marijuana. Federal laws don't approve it.
And by the way there is nothing medical about it . For $125 I will get a card and can buy weed legally ( but I won't cause I need to deal with my alcohol problem first).

Question: Can Lyft force me to drive someone with weed if I object ?


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

No, you decide who rides.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up a girl with two stops. First one was a medical marijuana shop. I ended ride right there at first stop and wrote in comments to Lyft that I do not transport marijuana. Federal laws don't approve it.
> And by the way there is nothing medical about it . For $125 I will get a card and can buy weed legally ( but I won't cause I need to deal with my alcohol problem first).
> 
> Question: Can Lyft force me to drive someone with weed if I object ?


Who says you cant have BOTH !

Ever notice how Hops & Buds look similar ?
Coincedence ?
I THINK NOT !


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Upset about a pot shop stop? I've had pax load my car up with lbs and drive 100 miles. Free the weed!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Upset about a pot shop stop? I've had pax load my car up with lbs and drive 100 miles. Free the weed!


Well . . . run for the Border DID NOT make me think.of Taco Bell in the 70's.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Do you also do this when someone wants to buy cigarettes or alcohol? 

And the only card you need to buy weed here in California is your Drivers License. Like cigarettes and alcohol.

Are you a Southern Baptist or something? I hear that they are so strict that they don't allow pre-marital sex because it leads to dancing.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

uberebu said:


> Do you also do this when someone wants to buy cigarettes or alcohol?
> 
> And the only card you need to buy weed here in California is your Drivers License. Like cigarettes and alcohol.
> 
> Are you a Southern Baptist or something? I hear that they are so strict that they don't allow pre-marital sex because it leads to dancing.


No, just for the weed. Don't transport it with or without owners.

Actually I did transport someone to and from medical marijuana store . But the reason for that was she dresses like she just came from a strip club all the time. We had a pleasant chat, she allowed me to touch her legs, then chest and so each time I gave her a ride one of my hands was in the wheel and one on her .
First we used Lyft then cash and finally she decided not to pay at all. That's when I ended it and blocked her number. So I was a beneficiary of those weed runs besides the money. But to transport weed for $4 ? Please.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

7Miles said:


> No, just for the weed. Don't transport it with or without owners.
> 
> Actually I did transport someone to and from medical marijuana store . But the reason for that was she dresses like she just came from a strip club all the time. We had a pleasant chat, she allowed me to touch her legs, then chest and so each time I gave her a ride one of my hands was in the wheel and one on her .
> First we used Lyft then cash and finally she decided not to pay at all. That's when I ended it and blocked her number. So I was a beneficiary of those weed runs besides the money. But to transport weed for $4 ? Please.


So you gave her the tip. Nice job


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

7Miles said:


> No, just for the weed. Don't transport it with or without owners.
> 
> Actually I did transport someone to and from medical marijuana store . But the reason for that was she dresses like she just came from a strip club all the time. We had a pleasant chat, she allowed me to touch her legs, then chest and so each time I gave her a ride one of my hands was in the wheel and one on her .
> First we used Lyft then cash and finally she decided not to pay at all. That's when I ended it and blocked her number. So I was a beneficiary of those weed runs besides the money. But to transport weed for $4 ? Please.


I call BS on this story. Message board Troll.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I call BS on this story. Message board Troll.


 No he just isn't that grammar savvy, he has been on here for a long time and always says gibberish to the untrained eye.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> No he just isn't that grammar savvy, he has been on here for a long time and always says gibberish to the untrained eye.


It read like he was fondling his passenger while driving...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Whoever smelt it dealt it!


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It read like he was fondling his passenger while driving...


That it did.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up a girl with two stops. First one was a medical marijuana shop. I ended ride right there at first stop and wrote in comments to Lyft that I do not transport marijuana. Federal laws don't approve it.
> And by the way there is nothing medical about it . For $125 I will get a card and can buy weed legally ( but I won't cause I need to deal with my alcohol problem first).
> 
> Question: Can Lyft force me to drive someone with weed if I object ?


Here in Seattle I have a bag hanging from my rear view mirror as an air freshener.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It read like he was fondling his passenger while driving...


So what if she is ok with it ? She also touched me down there for my pleasure. Why can't I have fun with a sexy girl if she's ok with it?
As it turned out , she wanted a free car and a driver after few rides, so I terminated our business relationship. Because she took "business " out of it.



GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> No he just isn't that grammar savvy, he has been on here for a long time and always says gibberish to the untrained eye.


I have been here since 2014 I believe. So you train your eyes to read my comments? Who's talking gibberish?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

It's your car man. You make the rules.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> That it did.


Oh snap. I thought those were lyrics from a Jodeci song.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Upset about a pot shop stop? I've had pax load my car up with lbs and drive 100 miles. Free the weed!


Yaaaaaasssss


----------



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

7Miles said:


> And by the way there is nothing medical about it .


Clearly someone lacks research and personal experience. You Sir, are extremely incorrect.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Clearly bro don't live anywhere near HollyweeD. Pax tried to score a pickup from me. Using all kinds of stealth lingo on the low low. I'm like...Would you like to go through the drive thru? 

I'm like I'll fly if you buy. He was like whaaaaaaaaat? I was like then we will both fly all the way to Calabasas. 

So we filled up the Prius with Sour Diesel and we then we flew like an eagle to the C. 

I can't believe people, at least in California are still trippin.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I like the MM pax, they are usually relaxed and not paying attention to every detail of the ride. I dont mind the smell, neither do the pax after they MM pax. I think it beats the car smelling like McDonald's. 
thats my 2 grams, i mean 2 cents.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I do a lot of airport work and get pot left in the car or given to me. I had a group from TX the other day and we were talking about the pot issue here in Seattle. I told the rider I had pot in the glove box that was left behind. OMG... They freaked, They had never seen it before and were fascinated. Took pictures and sent it to family. my sides hurt I was laughing with them so hard it was a great ride. They want to try the gummy bears when they get back from their cruise. Fun folks that were really good people.


----------

